# Layout of the Day 8-01-10 . . . 2010 NGRC Train Tour



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, this layout is a one of a kind layout...three scales (HO, F & G) one indoor and the other outside. At the time we visited this layout the F Scale Train Rides were not available, but then we ventured indoors and this is what we saw, two levels, miles of track, a "fiberglass" plastic base that forms the mountains and entire layout up to two levels. Several trains, planes, and ships that were housed inside a glass casing, a very nice behind the scenes work station, plus very nice HO scale layout. Just at this layout I probably have over 150 pictures that are just to many to upload to this website, so; within the next week I will have all the pics from all the layout we visited available at http://www.cordlessrenovations.com/NGRC Also, this complex with all scales of trains, workshops, buildings and home is worth more than 4 million dollars, (I heard rumors this layout could be up for sale) so I have decided not publish the location or names of the owners. Enjoy! Oh, sorry Marty...I found a layout that has a larger storage garage for their trains then yours, DAMN! I am also running 2 - 3 days behind schedule uploading pictures to this website...






























































































































































































My pictures do not illustrate the detail in the structures of layout design, and this layout was featured in Garden Railway Magazine within the last year. Check my website for more detailed pictures.

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

That layout is awesome and so are your pictures, thanks for sharing. Also, the link you posted above does not seem to work, i would like to see more.

Thanks


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Dave, yah...that link will be posted in the next week...please check back. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

IF ONLY....$$$$$$$$$


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics. Love the ones on the larger scale ride on. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 
I model the Rio Grande, so words can not describe my happiness in seeing this layout. GRANDE thanks!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 

Thanks for posting these pictures Of Tom Miller's place. The indoor Fn3 and the outdoor 7.5 gauge are absolutely beautiful. Tom taught me how to fire his oil-fired 1.5 inch Pacific almost thirty years ago, at Los Angeles Live Steamers. Always a classy guy.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful!! Thanks for posting these pictures!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have the address of this layout? I'm going to be in Seattle on Sunday and would love to take a look.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat! That is an awesome layout, but isnt that a bit of a reach problem if you derail on the turntable???? yes... I know, go back under my rock


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom is 6' 6" or 6' 7". I don't think it bothers him.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow..... That's really something awesome... .









Thanks, Rick.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

great place even better photos thanks for sharing caferacer


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the comments and Dave Goodson's layout is next. I do have Tom address and phone number with directions, just stop by my booth on Sunday or give me a call at 319-366-7294. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again for all the photos Rick 

What is up on the mezanine? 

It looks like another layout 

Randy


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Are you ever going to add the pictures to the link you posted? Not only does the link not work, but the pictures you originally posted dont show up for me any more. I was really hoping to see all of the pictures you took.

Thank You


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Dave, 

Yes, I have added a forums page on my website, click on the forums link and there we will see more pictures of layour from the 2010 NGRC. I will start adding more layouts as this this goes bye. 

Sorry for the delay, but we have been very busy. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## SP Ron (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not seeing the pics anymore. Now all I see are red x's. When I click on your link I get "ooops, page not found" message. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

2010 NGRC Train Tour Pictures[/b]


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Steve, 

Yes, I have added about 14 of 30 layouts from the 2010 NGRC Train Tour on our new forums page that Steve has linked about, and I will continue to add more pictures as the week progresses. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------

